# Great Oil forum and info.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is actually a cool oil forum. http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been told this works great on larger equipment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao:.........What?


----------

